# Help with my new breeding attempt.



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

So you guys know Ive been trying to breed. Well I need a place to ask any questions during this attempt so I made this thread. Im coming up on the time and Im moving Snowflake into the breeding tank today so he can get used to it and hopefully blow a new nest soon. Well I had some more of that white stuff in the tank so I did a 100% water change and cleared out all the plants. It is filled up to 5 1/2" and the heater is warming. 

First question of this process is I realized I am now out of styrofoam cups. I also dont have any bubblewrap. Is there any other allternatives or should I go get some of that?

Also an unrealated qusestion. My snowflake/marina tank has been taken over by this bron stuff on the decor. At first it was on the corner of one of the statues so I though it was poo, but recently it has spread to all the white decor. Is this red algae or some kond of fungus.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A floating plant or plastic food container lid will work.The brown stuff sounds like aggae to me but you might want to take a pic of it and post it in the freshwater aquarium part of the forum.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont know what it was but I took out the decor and scraped off most of the brown stuff with a wire brush thing.

And I will try a small tupperware lid or something.

The tank switch went well, I put snowflake in the spawn tank so he can get ready, and kingdra took over snowflakes tank for the time being. Both are taking it well.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes a plant leaf would be great for him.....And the brown stuff also sounds like algae to me...But a pic would help! :]
Good luck!!!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats good! :]
Has he started with the bubble nest??? When will you be putting Marnia in???


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

He hasnt started it but there is still a half-dollar size chunk of bubble nest left from Kingdra, I hope that will help him start.

If they look ready they might go in late tommorow, Im going to DC United soccer game so I might do it before or after that. If they dont look ready then I will continue to condition them for a week or so.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope he starts.....If he doesnt I wouldnt put her in there....


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohh I wont, Im making sure I do everything just right this time. I just made him the little tupperware lid "bubblenest keeper", I made it too lids ling so maybe he will build me a big one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope so too.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha!!! has he added any??


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont think so, he is kinda mad at me because I took him out of his nice full tank filled with decor and put him in a 6" full somewhat bare breeding tank, but I just gave him a few of his favorite little brine shrimp sothat should cheer him up. If nothing else it made Kingdra happy, he found Marina through the divider and has been flaring ever since, I had to shoo her away to get him to eat his shrimp, shes such a tease.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

lol!!! That happened with Edger today! I changed Arriel to his bowl beside JAsper to see if they were interested (no) and then put Edger in Arriels place next to Pearl....And of course Pearl gave it her all....He flared for atleast a hour


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Got to love your first spawn attempts


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha. It was a a great experience


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Ion, are you trying the male in your avatar again?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah Im trying him first but he still hasnt blown a nest, I have my other male waiting to take over if he doesnt.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Try putting bubbles from another male in the spawning tank with him, works for me


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He out Kingdra's in with Snowflake....But Snowflake hasnt added any to it....Right Ion?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Put* sorry


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Oh, got it now


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

haha....I hope it goes well for Ion. I am cond. Penalipie+Cornealis!! They are so beautiful!! I will be getting spirit moss prob........tomorrow to put in the breeding tank...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> haha....I hope it goes well for Ion. I am cond. Penalipie+Cornealis!! They are so beautiful!! I will be getting spirit moss prob........tomorrow to put in the breeding tank...


How do you condition them? I'm just wonderin how you do it.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well I didnt put kingdras in with snowflake, technically I put snowflake in kingdras tank, but same concept. Snowflake hasnt added any and actually alot of it has dissappeared. Im hoping after he gets used to the tank hell blow one. Im also trying to find a way to get Marina closer so he can see her.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

So Snowflake added a few bubbles to it today, I guess he just started becuase its only a quarter size nest coming off the side of the lid. Hopefully he will build it all tonight. Luckily Im out of school tommorow so maybe thats a sign.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah that might be the sign man


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

dmhalfmoon! 
I feed my pair 7 Sun dried bloodworms, along with 2 peices of sun dried shrimp. 5 bloodworms in the morning, then 2 blooworms with 2 shrimp at night


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That is a LOT of food to feed all at once.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Well Penalipie has a full belly of eggs and Cornealis has a huge bubblenest..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like they are about ready.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well snowflake hasnt blown any more since morning so I just gave him more shrimp, that seems to stimulate him.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I hope get it done soon! :]


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it will probably take until tomorrow he doesnt seem interested in it anymore. Remember when I said Kingdra had a small pin size hole in the middle of his dorsal that looked like a small tear. Well it appears his flaring at Marina caused it to rip striaght up from the hole seperating the dorsal in two parts. That cant be good. He doesnt appear to be in pain and is still begging for food (hes a fatty now).

Crowntail, who is Racer, Spot, Gitter, and Daddy. Havent seen them before.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

AHH. I am sorry. 
Oh I just got thhe four of them....They are my algea eaters..


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

What kind of algae eaters, like those catfish looking chinese algae eaters or ghost shrimp/snails?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Chinese algae eaters get big and aggressive.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

no, I made sure not to get the catfish kind.....But I really dont know...The tab just said Algea Eaters!!! Racer, and Spot have done a great job but Daady and Gitter are bull...The wont clean..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Give them time to get used to their new home before getting aggravated with them. lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Uhhh. I know I know!! lol. But Racer and Spot are doing great. I had to move the other two, because Pearl was to agressive toward them....To tell you the truth I think she is a Plakat! She has all the normal features and the perfect attitude to be called one..


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

I wish you luck on breeding. I don't think I'll breed any of the Amazonian Trio, mostly because I don't have a stud beta to be the daddy, and I wouldn't know what to do with the babies once they grow up.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

So quick photo update, I took some shots of his nest attempt.

























It is about 2"x2" znd isnt very thick maybe 1/4" thick. But he doesnt seem to be working on it anymore. Im just wondering how big does it need to be, it only needs one bubble per egg right, even at this size it must have hundreds of bubbles. 

Ohh and all that you see there he did himself, the bit that Kingdra added is under the back of the lid in the first pic.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

crowntail lover said:


> dmhalfmoon!
> I feed my pair 7 Sun dried bloodworms, along with 2 peices of sun dried shrimp. 5 bloodworms in the morning, then 2 blooworms with 2 shrimp at night


Oh. I just feed them frozen bloodworms twice a day and do complete water changes every other day.

Thats a lot of food man.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats big enough....:]. He did great!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like it might be big enough. He may work on it some more.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

So Im trying to figure out the how much time I need free to introduce her. I have to introduce her in her vase, she should stay in there for about 24 hours right. Then I release her and give them time to spawn that should take about 3 hours up to 24. Then, I need to be there again in about 48 hours for when the fry are free swimming, Im wondering if I could start now and introduce them tomorrow after school, that would be about 19 hours.

I wish I hadnt wasted all weekend, he had this nest early yesterday but I didnt think it was big enough.

Edit: and yah, I figured when I put her in the vase he would give it some more work, he ddnt even start it until then last time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm wondering if you could go ahead now with putting her in the vase and introducing her now. It might make him work more on the nest and she should be safe in her vase.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah, I think I might. Then release her late tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That might work. Is school out yet?


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

For the summer? We dont get out until June 12.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're out here in 2 more weeks.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I introduced her, my male is acting different than last time, I dont know if its in a good way, he runs up and flares at her then runs a few laps around his tank. Im hoping he trying to show her his nest, or that hes fit enough to mate, and not that he has just lost his mind, lol. She is doing the same as last time by trying to get to him through the glass. The thing is last time she was trying to get to him through the glass and by the time I left them in there for 24 hours she wanted to get away instead.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohh and can they see in the dark, lol, I want to leave them in over night, but its kind of pointless if they cant even see each other, should I leave a small light in the distance or something just to barely illuminate it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have no idea if they can see in the dark or not. You could leave a night light on. They DO sleep at night (at least mine do. They start settling down for the night around 10:30-11:00) but they'll still see each other early in the morning, when it gets light outside.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ahh crap, I didnt think about that....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think they'll be ok overnight. It shouldn't hurt anything. Unless you'd rather wait...


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I think Ill leave them, I dont think it could cause any issues, and Ill probably be too re-introduce them tomorrow morning.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> For the summer? We dont get out until June 12.


Wow. Tomorrow's my last day, but I'm not taking any exams. Everyone else gets out on Fri, May 29.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

lol. You should have already had her in the vase while he made the bubblenest!! 
I have also introduced Penalipie to Cornealis...He is doing the samle thing swimming back and forth...Thats good. He is interested...:]


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

28th for me!!! :]
Ion...You should have a led and a light for the breeding tank....The led keeps the oxygen and it helps prevent evaporation.... 
And are you talking about leaving her in the vace over night???
If so....Duh! lol. They are supposed to be introduced for 3 days before spawning to prevent a fight.....


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I kinda did the opposite in a way. I had them together their whole life and then sperated them for 3 days, he built the nest anyway and its even "fuller" today.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats god news that the bubblenest is bigger.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats okay! haha. :].


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok so his bubblenest is as big as it going to get, it is about the same size as the picture but more "filled in", she is the same as last time with a big belly (cant tell ifs just fat but I dont think so) and has what appears to be tiny bars right behind her gills. So I figured this is good of a time as any and released her. There is no fighting, they never do, all that happens is he swims up to her in full flare and she swims away, if he swims fast she swims faster. However she seems to belive its perfectly acceptable for her to swim up to him and will swim right up and let him flare at her, but soon as he moves toward her she starts moving away. So Im just wondering how much chasing is normal. I cant tell the difference between a playful, nervous chase and a shes not ready and wants out chase.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ahh I though that was it, he had lurder her right over under the bubblenest so that both of them were chilling under the nest. He flared up and she sat there staring at him then he moved in beside her, just as I thought they might wrap he either nudged her too hard or bit her tail or something because she took off to the other side. 

Hes not much of a gentlemen.


----------



## fireburnin2013 (May 25, 2009)

pahaha this is so cool and a good resource, i'm thinking of buying a female and breading  when the fry hatch i want pictures! haha


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok so I hadto put a halt to this attempt, I have her vased up for now until you guys tell me if I made the right decision but the female got scared and launched right through the bubblenest basically ruining it. What should I do.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Were the bars vertical or horizontal? Hopefully, he'll keep working on the bubblenest. I think you made the right decision if she was starting to get rough with her. Some chasing is normal though.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

There were deffinitly no horizontal bars or I would have ended it immediatly, but Im not sure if they were that kind of vertical bars. Theonly other time Ive seen then is the last time I tried, its almost like her gill slots turn white creating two little vertical lines, except Im pretty sure they are behind the gill not on them. They arent the big full bars I see in pictures but they were white vertical bars still.

He wasnt really getting rough with her, neither of their lifes and I doubt even their fins were in danger, they just seem to not be making much progress. I vased her up as to give him a chance to rebuiild the nest so if they did wrap he wouldnt be spitting them into 10 bubbles, but now hes flaring at her again like we just started all over. 

Do you think its about time I give the new guy a chance, maybe she just doesnt like snowflake???


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard that they can be picky about who they breed with. lol You could give the new guy a try.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

So it appears the new guy missed a day in basic instinct school, he isnt even flaring at the poor girl. Hes just minding his own business swimming around looking for food. Poor Marina's self-confidence is dropping.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's probably wondering what in the world is going on. lol He's got a pretty girl right in front of him and he's not even interested.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Since I clearly wasnt getting anywhere with kingdra I switched them again putting snowflake back with Marina, shes still vased, and Kingdra in snowflakes tank, poor little guy got his first stress stripe I felt sooo bad for him.I t went away in less than a minute but still it must suck for him.

Snowflake is already back to flaring, now if he just gets to bubble making we can try again. Should I leave her vased or let her roam free.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

Leave her vased!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd leave her vased too.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Leave her vaced for now..


----------



## MrHurricane (May 21, 2009)

how bout we have all of this printed out as a book lol its some interesting and funny reading haha ey i really hope things work out with them.


----------

